#    :)

## Irusya

,      . -  ,      ,   ,  ,    ,     ,    :Big Grin:     )))

  " "-    .   "" :Big Grin: 

"  !!!!  "
"      "
". "
"   ,   .  "

----------


## YUM

"   "
 (,      14-    )
    : 
    12-    -.
 "12-"  ?   ? 
  " ?     . 1:43 ? 1:50...
 -    ! 
,   ?     ? 
 ""   - " 0%"
- ,  ...! :Wink: 


(  ,         )
"  ", 
 "   "... :Frown: 
, !

----------


## 1977

- "! !" )))

----------


## Irusya

))))
". . . . " )))))))

----------


## marmot

: "  !" (  )

----------


## Irusya

*marmot*, 5 )))))))))))))

----------


## OlgaK

" ",  -     "20 "...
   -: " **..."  " . **..."
 :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

,  .  .
"     . . 00000 "
 :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,  .  .
> "     . . 00000 "


  ?   !  . :Wink:

----------


## professor

> : "  !"


  :Big Grin:

----------


## professor

**

----------


## YUM

.
    " "..

----------


## jul-2000

-    ,     . 
   "   !".

----------


## YUM

,   .   .  .     - :



> ***


 !     !  :Big Grin:

----------


## professor

? !!!

----------

:

----------


## YUM

> ? !!!


 .
1.  ( )    .    ,  - " ".
     (    )      "".    .
2.   -  . ,      . .
 - .              ... ,      " ....*.jpg"     


 ""     ,    "", ,   ... :Wink:

----------


## Irusya

"       ?   .   .   12345")))))))))

----------


## Irusya

))))
", !        ,    ? **     "__"  )))))))))

----------


## professor

...

----------


## Irusya

*professor*,    - ""))))
   ?)))

----------


## professor

, ! , *YUM*,  :Dezl:

----------


## professor

:Wink:

----------


## professor

!

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

"" , ))))

----------


## YUM

> 


      -?     ?  ?

----------


## Irusya

> -?     ?  ?


    ... :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

,   "   ". 
10 !!!  !!!     " ".
  ,        ,    ,  ...
   ,     ...... 7 !   -!

----------


## alabama-32

""
 "   ",    ,     !

----------


## YUM

.   :
"    990 .  "
.   ? :Big Grin: 
PS.   .

----------


## YUM

,       ? :Frown:

----------


## Irusya

*YUM*,   ,     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## mvf

!

----------


## Irusya

> !


 .  . :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,   ,     ...


  !   ""  
,    !!!! 
   (!)

----------


## echinaceabel

> !


      !

----------


## YUM

,  !
     .
,  ,     ""  . " " ,  !  
 ""     "".          , -   ...
  , ,    "",        ,      .
!   ,  -   ?   .
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> ,  !


  ,   "    ",    ""! :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,   "    ",    ""!


-,         ,     -  ? 
      .    - ,  ,     -      .    ,    !
 ,  ,     ... . 
" ",     ,    .      !

----------


## echinaceabel

> - ,  ,     -      .    ,    !


   !!!    ,       ... ....

----------


## YUM

-       !
 :
 , ,          .

----------


## professor

> , ,         .


    ? :Talk:      ...

----------


## YUM

> ?     ...


    .
, ,     "-"       ! :Wow:

----------


## professor

" -  !"  :Big Grin:

----------


## professor

- ?    ? :Confused:

----------


## YUM

> - ?    ?


!
   "",  ,     !
        .
  ,    !                " "     .

----------


## echinaceabel

?
   .
            ( ! !)  . .   , ,   -    -, ...   -       -            Q7,     ( ?)         ""...
--...

----------


## YUM

"   "
 :yes:

----------


## professor

?  :Wow: 
,   990 ,      !

----------

,      -

----------


## professor

> !
>    "",  ,     !


  -   (    )    :Confused:

----------


## Irusya

""     "    .    " ))))))))))

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


,   .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Irusya

"   ", " "  "   - ")))))

----------


## echinaceabel

> ""     "    .    " ))))))))))


  YUM   ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

,     :Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

!
-  ,  " " -   :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> !
> -  ,  " " -


 ,  !  
4          ,     30  ,  ,     ...  ,   -  :Redface:

----------


## Lenik

> ,   -


   , ,   :Wink:   - !  :Smilie:   :yes:

----------


## echinaceabel

> - !


?  .

----------


## YUM

> , ,    - !


 :Redface:  ...
 :Redface: 
 ""  .   ... :Redface:

----------


## shrilanka

> ...
> 
>  ""  .   ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> 


  .  ,   -  :Big Grin: 
--->
         .
  - ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## marmot

, ,  :
 .      .  :Wow: 

,      : "  ".  )

----------


## HelenY

> .  ,   - 
> --->
>          .
>   - ,


.      :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> .


!    ,    ...
 :Stick Out Tongue:  
/...   .

----------


## mizeri

> ""   - " 0%"


  ,        .    "", "  ,  " :Confused:

----------


## mizeri

-      ,   ..       499 .  ! !!!      ,   ,    4  1 (.. 1499),         ))))...     :Big Grin:

----------


## mizeri

- - ,

----------


## YUM

> - - ,


,   !       /  :yes: 
,      .  -            .

----------


## YUM

> ,        .    "", "  ,  "


   . 
"  - "        ...  -      . :Wink:

----------


## YUM

,     !
  " "!



> ...


   ,  !  :Wow:

----------

> : "  !" (  )


 :    :
  ,  :
-  ? ?
- !   :yes: 
-  ? ?   :Wow: 
- ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
-  ?   :Wink: 

 ... -...

   .   :Big Grin:         ...

----------


## Lenik

:      !

 ,          ?

----------


## HelenY

> :      !
> 
>  ,          ?


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

:

  "" -  !
"  ,   ,    ""!
   -,     
.

----------


## YUM

... 



> 1  - !!!
> 
>    ****-*****         4-


    .     . :Redface: .
,     -    . . 
, ,  ! ,    -    !     
.

----------


## professor

:Big Grin:

----------


## professor

,      :Embarrassment:

----------


## professor

!

----------

16 .     16      :Wow:     (  ) - 0,1-0,15 ( - ,  - ),   0,15    16 ,    2,5 .      0,8  - 1 ,        :Wink:      ?

----------


## Irusya

,  ))))
  ,   "    70%"       ?)))))))

----------


## mizeri

> 16 .


   ,  ,       - ,     ))))    ...

----------


## marmot

> ,  ))))
>   ,   "    70%"       ?)))))))


 :Big Grin:          360 .   ? :Wow: 

,   -  - "  4,5 " (    . . ""  )

----------


## YUM

.
     170   ,   ! 
, ! 170          -?



> . .        -    ,       .      1840     ,  30  (12 ) 1841      I.
> ...
> **       9  14 ,  .        50     10    ,        300 .           .      ,  4 %   .
> ...
> **     - 1  1842     ,     7   .      76 ,     426,5 .      . . ,      1.


  " " ...
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

"".
 ,       ?  :Wow: 
  ?     " ". :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

.
" ""    !" 
 :Wow: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFoohntUZ0E&NR

----------


## Irusya

:Big Grin:

----------


## mizeri

))))
      ""

,    ? 

       ))

----------


## ninnel



----------


## mizeri

> :      !
> 
>  ,          ?


   "  "))))

----------


## YUM

**   --  .   ( ): 

-   .     ! 

( ,    ,     )

-     ,    2005   ...
( - , - , -... - ! :Big Grin: ) 

- ,   192 ,     ? 

(,  ? )

-     ,   ! 
(  ) 

-  , , ! 
(       ""   .)  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## YUM

-!
  :
-  -   ...

----------


## mizeri

-

    - "  "

----------


## Irusya

" "      
"   -  ( )!!!!   !!!"
  , -   )))))))))

----------


## YUM

" " ! 
,  ,         .          .    ? , ,    ,     ?
  ,    ,    "",   ...

----------


## mizeri

,       .    -          ,       .   (  ,   ) - "  !".    -      .  ,   ,    -    .        ,        ))))

----------


## YUM

> ,       .    -          ,       .   (  ,   ) - "  !".    -      .  ,   ,    -    .        ,        ))))


  -   ""    -   " ..." ,    .  -      ?    ,       ...       .
,         ... :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

:Big Grin:

----------


## mizeri

> 


   -       :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> -


   ""     15 . ,  ,  ! :Wink:

----------


## YUM

,     ?      ""   - "   " ! 
 ,   ? :Big Grin: 

,      ,
 "    "!    **   ?  :Wow: 

-==-==-
     .

" ",   -  !  - .
   .     ...
   ...
,  ,  .   -. 
-------!   !! 
!   ?       ,       .
 -,      .  ,  ,     ?  :Stick Out Tongue:  

, . (   ),       .  -,      ,  " ,  "...
          .   ,    ,      "  " -    -    .      , ,       ,      .  !  :Big Grin:  
 ?     ,    ? :Wow:

----------


## YUM

,   .  



> 1 (   )


   - 1       !       !
 ? , ,  ,    ,         :Big Grin:

----------


## mizeri

> 


 -    ",  ?!" :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

,  ,     " -2".
  ,    13 , .. -  !  " " ,      .
1.     ,        5 ,   ( 41-) "  " ?  :Wow: 
2.       ,     ? (    ,   ?)
3.    ,    ,  ,  1974 ?   -     ""?
4.   ,  ,    ,   ,     4  ,  ..  ,    - ?
,     ,   - .
(,          " " ,      )
5.     ,    ?
6.          ? 
7.       -67 (  - ) ?  ""    ,     -  42-?
8.   - ,  ,     ""    (!) ,    ? (  - .""   ?)
9.          ?
10.     ,          ?
11.      ,        (?) ,    ....   " ".        ,   ,     ?       ? 
( -     ""     ). :Stick Out Tongue: 
  ?   . :Wow:

----------


## YUM

! 
  "  2"....      ,     !

   .

----------

> ,  ,     " -2".
>   ,    13 , .. -  !  " " ,    .
> 1.     ,        5 ,   ( 41-) "  " ?
> 2.       ,     ? (    ,   ?)
> 3.   ,    ,  ,  1974 ?   -     ""?
> 4.   ,  ,    ,   ,     4  ,  ..  ,    - ?
> ,     ,   - .
> (,          " " ,      )
> 5.     ,    ?
> ...


      - .
99.9%    .   -  ,  .   .
     " -2"     .    .

----------


## YUM

> - .
> 99.9%    .   -  ,  .   .
>      " -2"     .    .


,  .
, , .  .
    -         ,    ... .  
 ! 
,  ,    (  , )    ,   ,      .
 ,  - , .  ... !

----------

> ,  ,   (  , )    ,   ,      .
>  ,  - , .  ... !


     :  -   .
 " ", " ", ...
   .
  -  .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,  - ,


  :yes:    .    -    (      ,     ).             (   ,    ) -    .

----------

> ""


   "" (  Haenel / Schmeisser MP 43MP)   ...

----------


## YUM

> "" (  Haenel / Schmeisser MP 43MP)   ...


   ? 
43    41     
38/40 
      . -43.    ""  43-
 ,          ,  .
(        -,     -47)

:       ,       ?    ,     ?               ?  :Big Grin:        ?

----------

> ?


   .
    .  :Wink:

----------

> -,     -47)


        43.

----------


## YUM

> 43.


    , .  .
      -       . 
  ""      .
,       .       ,    .





> .
>     .


 !   ,    
  -  .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ""      .


  .

----------


## YUM

! 
 ,       ,         ! 
PS .      " "  ,

----------


## mizeri

,      -       - -  ,   ..           ,       -   "",     ,  ,   .        " ". ,      ))))

----------


## YUM

,    ,         " ". 
  ...
   ?
    :    " ".
,    "",   . 
  .    .

----------


## YUM

,      .
   (,   )      "   "   ,      ,     ,       .
  -    :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

"".
     . :Big Grin:    .
 "",   .... :Wow:

----------


## nash975

,           .   : " ".  :     " ",   - " ".

----------


## YUM

,    ,     " "? 
       " "   99 ? 
 ,             ...? 
, !   32 !    "  99 ,    "  ,  , ""  3168!
  ""   ! 
 - ! 
 -  , "  99 "         . ,   - ! 
   : -    " ..." ?   ,      "   ",   ? 
    ,    ,      "  99 "      ( 100  ),  -       ...
 ,    : "  99 "        -     ,       !

----------

*YUM*,      ? -

----------


## mizeri

,    100 ,  300,    .        ,  ,         .                 300    .  .      200 .           ,    100  . 
.    ,           ,     .       ,     (  )          .

----------


## YUM

> *YUM*,      ? -


 :yes: 
 .
      !
,   ! 
    ,     ,   "". ,         . 
   -      "".
   ,    : "   ", "    "...

      ! 
  ,      -    .
      -   ,        ,    "" .
,    "" ?    "" ?     !  (,  ).
    ,      ?    .      ... ! 
,   .        .
       ! :Wink:

----------


## YUM

" ".
      "   " ?
 :Wow: 
 ,   ?

----------

> "   "


  ,   100 .    5 . ,    100 .   6 . !    ,   20%!     1 .  .   :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> ,   100 .    5 . ,    100 .   6 . !    ,   20%!     1 .  .


 :EEK!:   !

              ""   ...  !  .
 .  -  !
 !    ?    ,   - ?
   ( ?)        .   ""     ! 
     ,      "   ". , ,        ,      ,   "" ?        :    -   ,      ...
  " "    ,    ! 
  ,   "  ",   "   "   ,  - ..." "    ,       (   ?)    ! 
  !
    " "      ? "  ***          "
    ?     -?

----------


## nash975

... ...      .  : "     ..."         . , .

----------


## YUM

> :
> 
> "    ,      ... Toyota"


 (c) Ru.net

----------


## mizeri

-    .    ,      ,  ,       . 
     ,       ,      "    ",      ...     . -...

----------


## YUM

(  )  - 23 
" "
 18:20 ,   -""  21:00
 2:40
  my-Hit
    " " 
: 104 . . 1:40

 ,         ? 

        " "?  :Wink: 
  -  ... " " ,     ""     .  ,       "" ?
   "",     50 ,  130  ,      .
   ,     ...? 
        . :Frown:

----------


## Irusya



----------


## Nattaha

*Irusya*,      : )))  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irusya

> Irusya,      : )))


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> -- ...    !


      ? :Big Grin:  
  :




> ,         ? 
>  - 213           .      .


  ?   - ! -    ,     - !  :Stick Out Tongue: 
      "" : , ! .     ?
    -  ""    15    . , ,     -   :Wink: 
 ,       :    ... :Wow:

----------


## YUM

> .        ,       .


 ,      .
      ?

----------


## YUM

,    , " "   " " ! 
" - " !     ,        ?  -.
       ?  :Abuse:

----------


## E.Maria

> ,   - - "  4,5 " (    . . ""  )


 :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## mizeri

.    ,   ""          




 :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

?   ,   .
  :
  ?   ! 
,     "-",     ?
,   .  - !   -  .


        "" ,                ...
,     ... :Frown:

----------


## mizeri

.  -    ,        .
      (   -  ) -       (      -       )     . , ...        ,    .

----------


## YUM

.


           ,  -   
,     ..., ! , ---!!! :Big Grin: 



 "" ! 37.6 % !

----------


## Irusya

:Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
"-  . , ,  .   .      ___ " () )))))))))

----------


## 1977

" " " -  !"  :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

! 


      ,     .
   "" ,        ?

----------


## YUM

,  : 
" ,  .   .     ,       ,   ..."

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

)))

----------


## Irusya

""
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM



----------


## 1977

*YUM*,      ,   )))

----------


## YUM

,     ! 
  ...   . 
  :    ! 

 ,   ? 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## E.Maria

> ,   ?


  !!!!  :Wow:

----------


## 1977

: " " "   ".  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> : " " "   ".


 ?    ""

----------


## YUM

WOMEN'SECRET
" " :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1977

> ""


, ,  "",     -   )))))))))))

     :  " ",     "",    ,  -     .

----------


## YUM

> , ,  "",     -   )))))))))))
> 
>      :  " ",     "",    ,  -     .


-,       .
     " -",  - ,    ,    .
   .   " " - , , !!!! -, ,   , . ,    ,  ,      ...
, ! 
,      !   ""      ...
(  ,     :Wow: )

----------


## mizeri

> ""      ...
> (  ,    )


      )))                  .   ,     ,         .       ,          .          .        .     - -?             .

----------


## 1977

> 


     (   )        , ,      ,     ...   ...  ...




> .


  ,            )))  ,   )

----------


## YUM

.  - .... - .    .
   -      .     : 
** **  :Big Grin: 

(   "",  ...)

----------


## 1977

" " -  - "   ".  -  ?  :Wink:

----------


## Goy



----------


## elenavk141

> 


 :Wow:    :
́      -

----------


## YUM

! ,  !!!

 !

  !!! 
 :Wow:   :Wow: 





> 2106  . , ,,    .   51508.  ,  .   (.).

----------


## YUM

" ".
      ...

----------


## YUM

, ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

.      ...
  ""  ..?

----------


## YUM

,   .
.--  ... -  ...
    ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## Arhimed0

-      ?
       .       ""      . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

: 



> " ***     "


-       ?  :Frown: 
-          "" ?

----------


## YUM

""



> ,


-...         :Big Grin: 
   ,   ... :Redface:

----------


## YUM

:
  - .      -  . 
--, ...
:
 ,    ...

...
    -.     ...  ..  (   , ?    ?)

----------


## YUM

Hyundai Coupe           8,4 
,      :Big Grin:

----------


## mizeri

)))    .          .   -   20 ,  18   ..             )))))     -    ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

> )))    .          .   -   20 ,  18   ..             )))))     -    ,


  .   -      . ..    .
""  !   ""    :Wink:

----------


## Gvenviwar

> -          "" ?


  :Wow:

----------

,       ,      ,      : " ".      ..)

----------

. 
     1   .      :    " " (  ) 


  . 
    :  , , , ,  -  ,  .

----------


## YUM

.
  ,      ,    : "   " !
, !!! 
"1000   ", "1000  ..."  ,      . 
    ?  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

,     ...
   ,  ...    .
, ,      : 



> -  ,        700   .     .


  ,      331 /,   :       !!!   ""  -  !!! 
 ,    ""  "-":
 -72      ,    ... ! 

    -? 
  .  - ,    .


      "  "  -2.  " "   -  ,   ..   ...
, !!!     !  :Frown:

----------


## YUM



----------


## YUM



----------


## YUM

" ".
, ?  - ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## YUM

,        ? 
, ,    ,     ""   ""   469 .
     .

  -   (    ) ""    , 613 ,  .   800 ...
,  " -",     ?  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

"  " :



> -   ,      .  !
>     !!!!


**!          !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## YUM

(  .)   !
 ,   :Mocking:

----------


## Dinchik

> , ,    ,    ""  ""  469 .


         -    .   .  :Big Grin: 



> , " -",     ?


    . :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> -    .   . 
> 
>     .


 ? 
"DUSTER"-    -,        ,    ?
   !

----------


## YUM

> -      !      ,   ,    ,   ?  !


  ? 

!   :




> ***       21   60 ... 
>               :   " " 
> 22-44% , 
> ...
> 
> ...
>    ,        180% .


,         . 
    ""  -  !     ,   .
  ,   ? 

      "",  ...  - ! 
,          ,     ,      ,   .
        ,   24%  !

----------


## olesua

-   , -   ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,         ,    ,     ,   .


          4,000 %  !! (  -    )
   !

      ,

----------


## YUM

"ϸ  "
  ,   : 

"        ? ...  *** "

 :Stick Out Tongue: 

-             . 

 "" ,    :Big Grin: 

====
"   "     ,       ,    -  ,   .

----------


## Arhimed0

...        
        .      ,  ....

----------


## YUM

...
 " " ! 
 , ...
-   "" ,  " "  .    ** !!!  :Wink: 
   ,    ,  - !

----------


## YUM

> ...
> "    " !


! 


        !  !!!  :Wink:

----------


## gnews

> "   "     ,


 .      ...   ..   :Negative:  :Negative:  :Negative:  :Negative:  :Negative:  :Negative:  :Negative:

----------


## YUM

> .      ...   ..


 ...             
:    ?  :No-no:

----------


## YUM

> !    !    .    #53  17:00    ,       ****  1992 .. .     ..... !!!!!!


,   "",      ? 
 ,          ?  :Wink: 
  -      !  :Big Grin:

----------


## echinaceabel

> :    ?


, !   ...    -  - - ,  - . 
:    ,    (, ""     (    ,   ))       .. .       (  , ,   ).

----------


## Cvetta

> ,    (, ""     (    ,   ))       .. .       (  , ,   ).


-, ,         ,           .

----------


## YUM

> -, ,         ,           .


  "",   - !     " " - !   :Mocking: 
,          ,      .  :Embarrassment:

----------

